
Famous Memos - sriramk
https://sriramk.com/memos
======
undefined3840
Sorry, but I think it’s beyond time to move away from the “cult of the CEO”
and not lean into it.

Reading these memos in a vacuum only serves to perpetuate the myth of the
cultish male CEO (and yes, every single one listed is male) as some prescient
God-like figure who can do no wrong. Pass.

